# Brake line hitting the inside of the wheel?



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, so I bolted on some drag wheels on my car and when we went to take it around the block to make sure everything was gonna work right I heard a rubbing sound. I looked up underneath the car and saw that even though the wheels were a tight fit, they fit but the brake line was rubbing the inside of the rim. I was wondering what other people have done in this situation? I guess I could just try and bend it but i thought I would ask on here first for any input?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you talking about the metal line or rubber hose? Bending it would be your best bet. Zip tie could be an option but might rub through after a long while.


----------

